# Milan: Li a Londra ma NON per Commisso.



## admin (5 Luglio 2018)

Ultime news sul futuro societario e sulla presenza di Yonghong Li a Londra, che si tinge di giallo. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, il presidente rossonero si trova sì nella City ma, probabilmente, non per trattare la cessione del club con Commisso.

-----

News precedenti 

Sky: Han Li e Fassone sono a Milano. Yonghong Li potrebbe essere a Londra sia per la questione relativa ai 32 milioni sia per provare a chiudere con Commisso.


----------



## Roccoro (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul futuro societario e sulla presenza di Yonghong Li a Londra, che si tinge di giallo. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, il presidente rossonero si trova sì nella City ma non per trattare la cessione del club con Commisso.
> 
> -----
> 
> ...



o rifinanzia i 32 milioni o ci scappa la zurprise come nuovo proprietario......Non saprei


----------



## First93 (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul futuro societario e sulla presenza di Yonghong Li a Londra, che si tinge di giallo. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, il presidente rossonero si trova sì nella City ma non per trattare la cessione del club con Commisso.
> 
> -----
> 
> ...



"Scusate Elliot, potlei avele altli giolni pel lidalvi i soldi?" Secondo me sono queste le richieste di Li in questo momento... Non so se ridere o piangere!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul futuro societario e sulla presenza di Yonghong Li a Londra, che si tinge di giallo. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, il presidente rossonero si trova sì nella City ma non per trattare la cessione del club con Commisso.
> 
> -----
> 
> ...



Ecco! Pulsante della lavanderia...

Nel topic di Ronaldo tutte le notizie positive si avverano. In questi topic invece tutte le sensazioni negative...


----------



## kipstar (5 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ecco! Pulsante della lavanderia...
> 
> Nel topic di Ronaldo tutte le notizie positive si avverano. In questi topic invece tutte le sensazioni negative...



Ovvio!


----------



## Pampu7 (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul futuro societario e sulla presenza di Yonghong Li a Londra, che si tinge di giallo. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, il presidente rossonero si trova sì nella City ma non per trattare la cessione del club con Commisso.
> 
> -----
> 
> ...



è in vacanza


----------



## cris (5 Luglio 2018)

e te pareva... ancora non avete capito che a questo non puo fregare di meno di "metterci apposto" prima dell'inizio della stagione.
Non glie ne frega niente dell'aspetto sportivo.


----------



## James45 (5 Luglio 2018)

Che l'AD non sappia nulla ci credo poco: che faccia finta di non sapere mi sembra più credibile.


----------



## James45 (5 Luglio 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> e te pareva... ancora non avete capito che a questo non puo fregare di meno di "metterci apposto" prima dell'inizio della stagione.
> Non glie ne frega niente dell'aspetto sportivo.



Ormai questo è sicuro.
Quello che mi spaventa è che, aldilà di fake news sempre possibili, le voci negative filtrate sul Milan da un anno e mezzo a a questa parte sono quasi sempre state veritiere, al contrario di quelle positive.


----------



## LadyRoss (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul futuro societario e sulla presenza di Yonghong Li a Londra, che si tinge di giallo. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, il presidente rossonero si trova sì nella City ma non per trattare la cessione del club con Commisso.
> 
> -----
> 
> ...



START lavaggio in corso. 
Attendere la fine del ciclo prima di aprire lo sportello e togliere il bucato pulito.
Amen
Mai una gioia


----------



## cris (5 Luglio 2018)

Raga, ma vi ricordate un periodo cosi imbarazzantemente basso negli ultimi 20 anni? Penso che stiamo scavando sotto al fondo. In contemporanea a queste pietose news, CR7 va alla Rube. Notevole.


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Luglio 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> Raga, ma vi ricordate un periodo cosi imbarazzantemente basso negli ultimi 20 anni? Penso che stiamo scavando sotto al fondo. In contemporanea a queste pietose news, CR7 va alla Rube. Notevole.



Solo la retrocessione in B per il calcio scommesse, ma parliamo di quasi 40 anni fa.


----------



## napsab1 (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul futuro societario e sulla presenza di Yonghong Li a Londra, che si tinge di giallo. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, il presidente rossonero si trova sì nella City ma, probabilmente, non per trattare la cessione del club con Commisso.
> 
> -----
> 
> ...



Questo è un'anguilla, potrebbe essere dovunque. L'altra volta è venuto a Milano senza che nessuno sapesse nulla. Comunque il 6 luglio arriva e vedremo. A meno che anche la scadenza del 6 non sia una bufala.


----------



## TheZio (5 Luglio 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> Raga, ma vi ricordate un periodo cosi imbarazzantemente basso negli ultimi 20 anni? Penso che stiamo scavando sotto al fondo. In contemporanea a queste pietose news, CR7 va alla Rube. Notevole.



Adesso come adesso mi sento ancora più fiero di essere milanista, anche se siamo sepolti da questa melma!
Sempre e solo Forza Milan! Dopo Istanbul c'è sempre Atene


----------



## 7vinte (5 Luglio 2018)

napsab1 ha scritto:


> Questo è un'anguilla, potrebbe essere dovunque. L'altra volta è venuto a Milano senza che nessuno sapesse nulla. *Comunque il 6 luglio arriva *e vedremo. A meno che anche la scadenza del 6 non sia una bufala.


a che ora devono arrivsre i soldi?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> a che ora devono arrivsre i soldi?



a che ora è la fine del mondo e su che rete è? (cit.)


----------



## zamp2010 (5 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> a che ora devono arrivsre i soldi?



aspetto la notizia "Li chiede un prolungamento con Elliott per il 32 millioni"

Magari domani siamo del Elliott.


----------



## James45 (5 Luglio 2018)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> aspetto la notizia "Li chiede un prolungamento con Elliott per il 32 millioni"
> 
> Magari domani siamo del Elliott.



Magari domani siamo ancora di quello Li.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Luglio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> a che ora è la fine del mondo e su che rete è? (cit.)





zamp2010 ha scritto:


> aspetto la notizia "Li chiede un prolungamento con Elliott per il 32 millioni"
> 
> Magari domani siamo del Elliott.



Dico l'altra volta era entro le 17,ora?


----------



## Casnop (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul futuro societario e sulla presenza di Yonghong Li a Londra, che si tinge di giallo. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, il presidente rossonero si trova sì nella City ma, probabilmente, non per trattare la cessione del club con Commisso.
> 
> -----
> 
> ...


Se è a Londra, è possibile che sia lì per valutare una ipotesi last minute di rifinanziamento della posizione debitoria vs. Elliott. Ricketts e Commisso non hanno propri uffici a Londra, li hanno certamente White&Case, Goldman Sachs ed Elliott, ma una ipotesi di trattativa in extremis con contraenti a distanza ha poco senso, francamente. Per Commisso, Han Li è stato giorni interi a New York.


----------



## Pit96 (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul futuro societario e sulla presenza di Yonghong Li a Londra, che si tinge di giallo. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, il presidente rossonero si trova sì nella City ma, probabilmente, non per trattare la cessione del club con Commisso.
> 
> -----
> 
> ...



Ma deve versare i 32 milioni entro la fine di domani? E dopo saremo di Elliot?
O verrà rimandato ancora tutto? Non ce la faccio più


----------



## 7vinte (5 Luglio 2018)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ma deve versare i 32 milioni entro la fine di domani? E dopo saremo di Elliot?
> O verrà rimandato ancora tutto? Non ce la faccio più



Domani ultima data


----------



## tonilovin93 (5 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Dico l'altra volta era entro le 17,ora?



Non si sa nulla di nulla, questa cosa mi manda in bestia! Ho letto addirittura che la scadenza non sarebbe fiscale in quanto basta che il bonifico parta venerdì!

No, non deve essere così! A cosa mi serve una scadenza se poi non è una vera e propria scadenza! È una tortura


----------



## mabadi (5 Luglio 2018)

Silvio fai una cosa giusta vendi ad al-Thani.... così ti prenderai un sacco di voti.


----------



## zamp2010 (5 Luglio 2018)

non si parla piu cessione milan, si parla solo di Ronaldo.


----------



## malos (5 Luglio 2018)

Comunque tutto quello che sta accadendo è anche colpa nostra, tifoserie normai avrebbero messo a ferro e fuoco tutto. I 2 malefici per anni ci hanno fatto il lavaggio del cervello, ci hanno lobotomizzati e questi sono i risultati. Già dall'anno scorso si capiva che ormai il tifoso milanista si fa andar bene tutto anche se ci sono avvisaglie di problemi, prosciutto negli occhi sempre e comunque.


----------



## zamp2010 (5 Luglio 2018)

Una domanda:

Se arriva Ronaldo, la Serie A ha piu appeal. Quindi, il transferimento di Ronaldo alle Juve portera nuove aquirenti al Milan?


----------



## 7vinte (5 Luglio 2018)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Una domanda:
> 
> Se arriva Ronaldo, la Serie A ha piu appeal. Quindi, il transferimento di Ronaldo alle Juve portera nuove aquirenti al Milan?



Speriamo


----------



## Casnop (5 Luglio 2018)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Una domanda:
> 
> Se arriva Ronaldo, la Serie A ha piu appeal. Quindi, il transferimento di Ronaldo alle Juve portera nuove aquirenti al Milan?


Il trasferimento di Cristiano Ronaldo alla Juventus non rende più forte una squadra che ha vinto gli ultimi sette campionati in Italia, ma arricchisce il nostro campionato in termini di visibilità ed interesse globale. È una ricchezza nuova, da cui tutto il movimento calcistico può e deve trarre beneficio, Milan compreso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Luglio 2018)

A Londra cercano sempre lavapiatti nei ristoranti...ecco cosa è lì a fare il nostro Yogurt, a portare in giro curriculum


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2018)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Una domanda:
> 
> Se arriva Ronaldo, la Serie A ha piu appeal. Quindi, il transferimento di Ronaldo alle Juve portera nuove aquirenti al Milan?



Il trasferimento di Ronaldo alla Juve renderàà incredibile una squadra già pazzesca di suo. E annienterà del tutto la già minima concorrenza.

Tutto il resto è solo una enorme sega mentale.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A Londra cercano sempre lavapiatti nei ristoranti...ecco cosa è lì a fare il nostro Yogurt, a portare in giro curriculum


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul futuro societario e sulla presenza di Yonghong Li a Londra, che si tinge di giallo. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, il presidente rossonero si trova sì nella City ma, probabilmente, non per trattare la cessione del club con Commisso.
> 
> -----
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il trasferimento di Ronaldo alla Juve renderàà incredibile una squadra già pazzesca di suo. E annienterà del tutto la già minima concorrenza.
> 
> Tutto il resto è solo una enorme sega mentale.



Perfetto. Voi avete visto Marsiglia e Lione comprare Suarez e De Bruyne dopo che il PSG ha preso Neymar e mbappe? Non mi pare. Il resto è fuffa.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Luglio 2018)

Comunque ormai penso che dopo quest'estate, se non siamo morti ammazzati niente potrà più ferirci. "Presidente" fake e dirigenti interisti che trattano Zaza e Berardi, squalifica dalla Uefa, Inter che va in Champions League all'ultima giornata, Juventus che compra Ronaldo, trattativa societaria più lunga di una soap opera con contorni di una farsa, le continue perculate dei giornalisti vari e probabilmente credo di essermi dimenticato qualcos'altro.


----------



## Djici (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il trasferimento di Ronaldo alla Juve renderàà incredibile una squadra già pazzesca di suo. E annienterà del tutto la già minima concorrenza.
> 
> Tutto il resto è solo una enorme sega mentale.



Ma dillo forte! Quasi quasi vedo milanisti tifare per CR7 alla Juventus... roba da pazzi!!


----------



## __king george__ (5 Luglio 2018)

ma poi sarà davvero a Londra? mah...sarà stato davvero a new york? mah...secondo me è nello scantinato a ubriacarsi altro che in giro per il milan


----------



## zamp2010 (5 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Perfetto. Voi avete visto Marsiglia e Lione comprare Suarez e De Bruyne dopo che il PSG ha preso Neymar e mbappe? Non mi pare. Il resto è fuffa.



Mica la Ligue 1 e la Serie A


----------



## tonilovin93 (5 Luglio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma poi sarà davvero a Londra? mah...sarà stato davvero a new york? mah...secondo me è nello scantinato a ubriacarsi altro che in giro per il milan



Con il mocho vileda tra le gambe.


----------



## Raryof (5 Luglio 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Con il mocho vileda tra le gambe.



Lo usano per fare il bidè.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il trasferimento di Ronaldo alla Juve renderàà incredibile una squadra già pazzesca di suo. E annienterà del tutto la già minima concorrenza.
> 
> Tutto il resto è solo una enorme sega mentale.



Esatto..la serie A è morta e sepolta..

Va detto che se non altro questo colpo sposterà sull'Italia del calcio un minimo di attenzione..attualmente non ci fila nessuno..almeno adesso i milioni di fan di CR7 in paesi come gli usa o australia o altro scopriranno che esiste la serie A.

Ovviamente la guarderanno e penseranno: "ma veramente sto Milan 10 anni fa era il club più titolato al mondo?"


----------



## IDRIVE (5 Luglio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Comunque ormai penso che dopo quest'estate, se non siamo morti ammazzati niente potrà più ferirci. "Presidente" fake e dirigenti interisti che trattano Zaza e Berardi, squalifica dalla Uefa, Inter che va in Champions League all'ultima giornata, Juventus che compra Ronaldo, trattativa societaria più lunga di una soap opera con contorni di una farsa, le continue perculate dei giornalisti vari e probabilmente credo di essermi dimenticato qualcos'altro.


Vero, fratello... la notte di Istanbul al confronto è una passeggiata di salute. Almeno quella fu una tragedia dal punto di vista del risultato sportivo, la storia attuale è un girone dantesco.


----------



## zamp2010 (5 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Esatto..la serie A è morta e sepolta..
> 
> Va detto che se non altro questo colpo sposterà sull'Italia del calcio un minimo di attenzione..attualmente non ci fila nessuno..almeno adesso i milioni di fan di CR7 in paesi come gli usa o australia o altro scopriranno che esiste la serie A.
> 
> Ovviamente la guarderanno e penseranno: "ma veramente sto Milan 10 anni fa era il club più titolato al mondo?"



Stai sicuro che un Frosinone - Juventus avrà più spettatori di un Milan - Inter.


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul futuro societario e sulla presenza di Yonghong Li a Londra, che si tinge di giallo. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, il presidente rossonero si trova sì nella City ma, probabilmente, non per trattare la cessione del club con Commisso.
> 
> -----
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Goro (5 Luglio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Comunque ormai penso che dopo quest'estate, se non siamo morti ammazzati niente potrà più ferirci. "Presidente" fake e dirigenti interisti che trattano Zaza e Berardi, squalifica dalla Uefa, Inter che va in Champions League all'ultima giornata, Juventus che compra Ronaldo, trattativa societaria più lunga di una soap opera con contorni di una farsa, le continue perculate dei giornalisti vari e probabilmente credo di essermi dimenticato qualcos'altro.



Tutta insieme questa quantità impressionante di letame... sotterrerebbe veramente chiunque


----------



## Hellscream (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il trasferimento di Ronaldo alla Juve renderàà incredibile una squadra già pazzesca di suo. E annienterà del tutto la già minima concorrenza.
> 
> Tutto il resto è solo una enorme sega mentale.



Da scolpire nella pietra.


----------



## Gunnar67 (5 Luglio 2018)

Un mio amico prima mi ha mandato una foto di un cinese molto somigliante con un cappello in mano a Piccadilly. E il nostro che sta cercando i 32 milioni per Elliot.


----------



## el_gaucho (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il trasferimento di Ronaldo alla Juve renderàà incredibile una squadra già pazzesca di suo. E annienterà del tutto la già minima concorrenza.
> 
> Tutto il resto è solo una enorme sega mentale.



Infatti. I diritti televisivi della seria A sono già stati venduti fino al 2021.
L’opera Ronaldo rende solo la serie A a senso unico come il
Campionato Francese


----------



## Gunnar67 (5 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stai sicuro che un Frosinone - Juventus avrà più spettatori di un Milan - Inter.



Ma come??? E gli 1.3 miliardi di cinesi??? 

PS: leggevo a proposito che in Cina CR7 è un idolo assoluto, ah un giro d'affari importantissimo..scommettiamo che col solo colpo Ronaldo i gobbi perforano quel mercato più in fretta di Falsone e delle sue scuole calcio sponsorizzate dall'acqua minerale?


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## sunburn (5 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma come??? E gli 1.3 miliardi di cinesi???
> 
> PS: leggevo a proposito che in Cina CR7 è un idolo assoluto, ah un giro d'affari importantissimo..scommettiamo che col solo colpo Ronaldo i gobbi perforano quel mercato più in fretta di Falsone e delle sue scuole calcio sponsorizzate dall'acqua minerale?



Vabbè per fare meglio basta che vendano 3 magliette 
Comunque, credo sia un po' ingigantito l'eventuale effetto- Ronaldo a livello di marketing. Credo che il grosso che c'era da "mungere" sia già stato "munto". Da tutti gli altri punti di vista, sarebbe ovviamente un colpo senza precedenti nella storia della serie a.

EDIT: chiedo scusa all'admin, pensavo di essere nella discussione su Ronaldo (colpa del caldo...)


----------



## nybreath (5 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## __king george__ (5 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## gabri (5 Luglio 2018)

Tobia De Stefano continua a instere che Li sta a New York, ma che si mettano d'accordo, cavolo.


----------



## mandraghe (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul futuro societario e sulla presenza di Yonghong Li a Londra, che si tinge di giallo. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, il presidente rossonero si trova sì nella City ma, probabilmente, non per trattare la cessione del club con Commisso.
> 
> -----
> 
> ...



Se ci fosse un dio del calcio dopo tutta la mer..che abbiamo mangiato dal 2012 dovrebbe comprarci un magnate schifosamente ricco che ci riporterebbe in fretta nel posto che ci spetta. 

Ma siccome non ce ne va bene una ci comprerà qualche pezzente stile Pallotta che non spenderà un euro e ci riempirà la testa di progetti, programmi e balle varie, nel frattempo la Juve avrà la quarta stella e noi festeggeremo un'eventuale qualificazione in Champions come se fosse un evento clamoroso.

Sul cinefake che va a Londra c'è poco da dire se che siamo di fronte all'ennesima puntata dello squallido circo che da 4 anni ci accompagna. Inoltre ripeto ad abundatiam: chi vuole il MIlan deve parlare con Elliott non con un cinese che non sa nemmeno una parola d'inglese e che ha sempre meno voce in capitolo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Luglio 2018)

gabri ha scritto:


> Tobia De Stefano continua a instere che Li sta a New York, ma che si mettano d'accordo, cavolo.



Tanto ormai manca poco. O il cinese tira fuori i 32 milioni entro domani oppure sloggia.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Luglio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Tanto ormai manca poco. O il cinese tira fuori i 32 milioni entro domani oppure sloggia.



va a casa. Com'è giusto che sia.


----------



## Cantastorie (5 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> va a casa. Com'è giusto che sia.



Secondo me va in un paese senza estradizione.


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2018)

Mah, vediamo se si apre l'oblò o se parte la centrifuga. Che ci triturerebbe definitivamente.


----------



## Victorss (5 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Roccoro (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news sul futuro societario e sulla presenza di Yonghong Li a Londra, che si tinge di giallo. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, il presidente rossonero si trova sì nella City ma, probabilmente, non per trattare la cessione del club con Commisso.
> 
> -----
> 
> ...



Tobia de Stefano continua a riportare che Mister Li è a new York e non a Londra....non si capisce più nulla, sembra un circo!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Luglio 2018)

Ma il bpnifico non dovrebbe essere almeno partito a quest'ora??


----------

